
SenCSs - CSS framework that doesn’t provide a layout system (just everything else) - tortilla
http://sencss.kilianvalkhof.com/
======
sah
Can someone explain what a CSS framework is, and why I might want to use one?

~~~
tdavis
That sort of depends, but for the most part CSS frameworks can provide:

\- Sensible defaults for sizing and other attributes that tend to differ
across browsers, including typography and such (see Y! CSS Reset)

\- Helper classes for forms, info boxes, so on (see Blueprint's forms.css)

\- Grid-based layouts to cut down on dev time (see Y! Grids)

Basically, they attempt to cut down on CSS development time by making things
equivalent across browsers as well as providing many common styles you would
have made anyway. Some also provide various grid-based layouts and others go
beyond these things to provide even more, effectively creating something that
truly is a framework (I prefer to think of most of them as CSS libraries).

------
GHFigs
Seems to me that's a CSS framework without the useful parts. Looks like just a
reset with "sensible" styles that look terrible in my browser and don't seem
like anything I'd use myself. Why not make use of the "C" in CSS and separate
"reset.css" and "sensible.css", or at least declare the styles twice to
distinguish between removing styles vs. adding styles? I don't get mixing the
two.

Oh, and putting Arial before Helvetica is just shameful. Not just because
Arial is shameful, but because every system that has Helvetica (i.e. Macs,
some Windows users) also has Arial. So as written, Helvetica will never be
seen. Likewise for Courier New vs. Courier, or Times New Roman vs. Times. It's
nice to declare fonts that look best on each platform, but only if it actually
_works_.

------
there
the text on that page doesn't fit properly inside the horizontal lines on
firefox/unix, so it doesn't inspire much confidence in it as a css framework.

~~~
thwarted
Looks good in FF3.0.4/Linux, lines up perfectly all the way down the page. I
have no zoom, and I have zoom-text-only turned off. Can't tell which font it
is (as I'm not a typeface nerd), but I think I have all the ones listed in
font-family installed. But using a background image for those lines could be
considered anti-accessibility and anti-readability anyway.

Edit: the sample HTML file gets unaligned after the table, but I think that's
because there are some 0.375em paddings scattered around in there (turning
those off seem to shore it up nicely).

------
jdp
I'm not going to ditch Blueprint for it - I like being able to columnize very
easily, and it's not a pain to change column size/number - but Blueprint (and
960gs) could definitely take some ideas from this, like not being redundant.

------
Raphael
Tempting. I never had the drive to get into formal typography. Eyeball
everything instead.

------
dcminter
Nice. Good work on styling the form elements, particularly.

